# Scared on cure



## dave17a (Jan 25, 2013)

Got my country brown sugar cure from The Sausage Maker and don't really see any instructions on how much per pound. Saved Tods I think recipe and .32 ounces per pound of meat? Don't want to poison us.  It is first for me as I have stated earlier on a thread. Just confused on if you sprinkle over one side rub in or just sprinkle. Thanks for any info. Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 25, 2013)

Does it say 2 lbs. of cure per 25 lbs. of meat?
The directions should be on the side of the jar.
Use only the directions for the brown sugar cure that you have.
There are other brown sugar cures from other vendors and they're not all the same.


~Martin


----------



## dave17a (Jan 26, 2013)

The recipe I saved was from TJohnson not tod. Searching deeper into that thread I found that his cure WAS from a different vendor and called for 4 oz. of cure per 12# of meat to where mine is 16 oz. That is where I got thrown off. Saved some botulism there. So do you have to mix cure with water, inject, or just dry rub with other ingredients? Cure is from The SausageMaker. Thanks,

                                            Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 26, 2013)

I found this at the SM web site...

It gives the instructions you want for their mix..

http://www.sausagemaker.com/bacontutorial.aspx


----------



## prkranger2 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the same cure and if I read and understood their instructions right. They used 1 pound of cure mixed with 1/2 to 3/4 cup of water per 5 lbs of meat. Rub the mixture over the meat and put in the fridge for 5 days turning everyday. Does this sound correct?


----------



## prkranger2 (Jan 27, 2013)

I stand corrected .5 lbs of cure per 5 lbs of meat.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 28, 2013)

That is correct, but looking to just dry rub. Waiting for response from Sausage maker.


----------



## brett74 (Nov 7, 2013)

what is the percentages on this cure? salt? cure? honey? I want to use cure #1 and figure out how much salt and honey is needed to complete the recipe.


----------



## dave17a (Nov 9, 2013)

punch in pops brine in search gives formula. Honey and such is whatever you think you need. I did a butt and added 4 oz. honey couldnt really taste it though maybe more mext time


----------



## brett74 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've tryed pops before and I prefer dry rub. I was looking for a conversion for country brown cure that was mentioned in todds recipe. I made his recipe once before and it was the best bacon I've made so far. I have another 20# in cure now. That is when I realized that I hadn't included all ingredients.  I just replaced country brown cure with the correct amount on cure #1.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

